# Morocco travel information



## Scotjimland

I've had a couple of PMs from people going to Morocco, so I thought I'd share my experiences traveling there.. 

Pace of life.. 

Morocco is a slow country, nothing happens fast, be prepared for a gentler way of life.. 
On the streets, people wander across, sometimes stopping for a chat, bicycles, donkeys, hand carts take precidence over cars and RVs.. great care is needed and it can be a bit daunting at first but you soon get used to it.. 

People like to talk and barter when you go shopping, it's great fun, shops are more often than not only someone's front room, you may be invited in for tea.. 
Some sell everything, from coffee and tea to paraffin and gas.. often jumbled together. 

At fuel stations you will be served, they won't ask how much you want but assume you want filled up.. and expect cash in hand, cards are little used except in large cities. 
Fill up to the brim at every oppertunity, garages are few and far between when you leave the towns.. ! 

Money 

Take plenty of Euros, Dirhams are not available until you get off the ferry at Cetu., this is still Spanish territory, .. there you will find money shops who advertise the rate of exchange in the window.. it pays to shop around, don't expect an official Bureau De Change .. these are small entrepreneurs who look really dodgy, with runners in the street changing big wedges of cash.. all very strange at first but nothing to worry about, once you agree on the rate, a runner sets off and gets the lolly.. 
ATMs are available in the large cities but this is an area where Morocco is still catching up... you'll seldom see the familiar Visa sign in shop windows..

Driving 

The roads are generally very good but the lanes are rather narrow, on seeing an approaching truck or bus slow down and be prepared to pull onto the hard shoulder, great care is needed, the 'hard' shoulder may be a few inches below the road surface and full of pot holes and ruts. Moroccan truck drivers are good but in common with most truck drivers don't give a s**t.. slowing down and moving over is better than losing a door mirror ! 

Sites

Don't expect Euro class facilities, you will always get fresh water and a place to dump, EHU if available is unreliable, don't expect showers or washing machines , what you will get is a very friendly welcome, often a view to die for and a great experience .. 


Food 

Fresh fruit and veg is cheap, oranges in particular are gorgeous. 

Bread is large pancake style rolls, some are made from semolina which looks yellow in colour but quite delicious. 
Western food stuffs are available but very expensive.. so if you can't go without Nescafe or Marmite take it with you . 

The national drink is green tea, flavoured with mint and very sweet, an aquired taste but we got to love it and bought a genuine Moroccan tea pot and set of small glasses ... Imported China green tea is subsidised and quite cheap.. coffee is expensive. 

Alcohol
Not generally available, although a Muslim country it is not barred or illegal to carry for your own use so if you like a tot or three stock up in Spain.. bottled beer is a great for bartering with the locals .. nuff said 

Summary 
The people are warm and welcoming, always smiling, we never at any time felt insecure or in danger, the scenery is dramatic, from mountains to plains, deserts and forests it has to be the best travel experience you can have in a van.. truly motorhoming country .. where you really can 'wild' camp.. 


Well, that's all I can think of at the moment, can't wait to go back next Sep.. 

If you have any questions please ask .. I'll do my best to answer, there are a few pics in my Photo Albums, click below..


----------



## Briarose

Hiya Scotjimland it is a place I would love to go esp after listening to Sonesta's tales of their trip there a couple of years ago...............can't see us getting there though unless they ever allow pooches to travel there which I can't see happening.

Did you ever read that story that was in one of the caravan/motorhome mags about the couple who took their twin axle caravan there, I found that a fascinating tale ?

I saw half of Sonesta's videos too but never got around to the second half.


----------



## bigfoot

The current MMM has an interesting article on a Morroccan tour.


----------



## Scotjimland

Briarose said:


> Did you ever read that story that was in one of the caravan/motorhome mags about the couple who took their twin axle caravan there, I found that a fascinating tale ?


Hi Briarose, yes I read that one, very interesting, good report..



> The current MMM has an interesting article on a Morroccan tour.


Hi Bigfood, read that one also..

I've read good and some bad, and to be frank, Morocco isn't for everyone, all too often I read reports from people who go on trips with expectations of a Thomas Cook tour .. Morocco is a third world country, yes it has beggars and yes the sites leave a lot to desired but for me that is part of the attraction.. 
If you want to watch Sky sports, do a laundry, have a hot shower, drive-over dump points, 16 amp hook up, club house and Green shirt warden , don't go to Morocco.. :wink:


----------



## artona

Hi

Slightly off topic but in the same MMM did you se the pic of the Mercedes MH that had fallen down a hole in the USA, it was sitting almost upright. Nobody was hurt and they pushed it back onto four wheels and off they went, the vehicle almost unmarked.

Fantastic post Jim, well done. I love fulltiming, I love going onto campsites and I love visiting motorhome shows. Best motorhoming trip for me though was three weeks of wildcamping in France. 

Really looking forward though to the time we get to Morocco to do some real wild wild camping


stew


----------



## bigfoot

Morocco is on my 'to do list'. In 1981 I took a Landrover based Carawagon to Egypt as part of a Royal Geographical expedition.
In 2009 I am going on a journey to Mongolia so it looks like 2010 for Morocco,unless King Arthur picks the right numbers.


----------



## Briarose

That would be the appeal of Morocco for me a bit like stepping back in time, before we got the M H and did packages my favourite places were Tunisia and that type of place although I am not into real history I do like places that are not set up for the tourist so to speak.

Doea anyone know if MMM is actualy in the shops now as last week WH Smith had the Nov issue I didn't look at the front cover just grabbed it and got home to find I already had it :roll: I know some of you get it delivered and that comes earlier.


----------



## artona

Hi

Yes, December issue is in the shops


stew


----------



## Briarose

artona said:



> Hi
> 
> Yes, December issue is in the shops
> 
> stew


Thanks


----------



## LPDrifter

Hi Jim

Thanks for the very helpful post. It encourages people to be brave and push the boundaries a little beyond the normal France and Spain etc

Did you go as part of a group - in convoy with others? Or did you just go by yourselves and wander around much as one would do in .. say France?

Joe


----------



## Scotjimland

LPDrifter said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> Thanks for the very helpful post. It encourages people to be brave and push the boundaries a little beyond the normal France and Spain etc
> 
> Did you go as part of a group - in convoy with others? Or did you just go by yourselves and wander around much as one would do in .. say France?
> 
> Joe


Hi..

We went with Desert Detours then stayed on after the trip and did a bit of wandering before heading back by ourselves..

There is no reason not to do Morocco by yourself, however, having a very experienced tour leader with full back up facilities is very reassuring especially if you want to venture into the 'real' Morocco away from the coastal tourist areas. Breaking down or getting stuck in the desert is not a pleasant thought .. it may not be life threatening but it would be very stressful and costly..

Our next trip is in Sept. 08 with Ray and a group of ten RVs .. we plan to stay on longer this time and spend up to three months exploring the coast south of Agidir.


----------



## kennyboy

Hi Jim

What about the poor bloke and his group left by Ray in Morocco?
No point then of paying for an "experienced" tour leader's knowledge and help really! I definitively would not pay over the odds for that sort of tour.

Ken


----------



## LPDrifter

ScotJimland said:


> LPDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jim
> 
> Thanks for the very helpful post. It encourages people to be brave and push the boundaries a little beyond the normal France and Spain etc
> 
> Did you go as part of a group - in convoy with others? Or did you just go by yourselves and wander around much as one would do in .. say France?
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> Hi..
> 
> We went with Desert Detours then stayed on after the trip and did a bit of wandering before heading back by ourselves..
> 
> There is no reason not to do Morocco by yourself, however, having a very experienced tour leader with full back up facilities is very reassuring especially if you want to venture into the 'real' Morocco away from the coastal tourist areas. Breaking down or getting stuck in the desert is not a pleasant thought .. it may not be life threatening but it would be very stressful and costly..
> 
> Our next trip is in Sept. 08 with Ray and a group of ten RVs .. we plan to stay on longer this time and spend up to three months exploring the coast south of Agidir.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that


----------



## Detourer

kennyboy said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> What about the poor bloke and his group left by Ray in Morocco?
> No point then of paying for an "experienced" tour leader's knowledge and help really! I definitively would not pay over the odds for that sort of tour.
> 
> Ken


You would know about that then Ken? Or, are you refering to the tour you were on when you [and another] continued out of Morocco on the last day, leaving a broken down fellow travellers vehicle on the Motorway..... That person and vehicle was recovered by ourselves within minutes and after a 5 hour repair was escorted out by ourselves....and are planning a return tour with us.

.


----------



## kennyboy

Ray

We will not get into a slanging match with you on that matter, we know what we know and how it was on the day. I am sure that the couple in question know that we waited for them and you at the border all day and you did not even bother to stop and say goodbye, and they did.
Anyway this is the end of the matter with us, we just felt that people should know that all is not wonderful with you, speaking from experience.

Ken


----------



## 107493

I've been recommended that 2 women should not to travel in Morocco without a tour.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this.

I understand that it is a very male orientated country. Would two women alone get hassled or be safe?

Many thanks


----------



## artona

Hi

If there was no man who would the Moroccans offer the camels to :lol:

Seriously I have no idea but this is a good forum for info on travelling in Morocco

stew


----------



## Scotjimland

Rightz said:


> I understand that it is a very male orientated country. Would two women alone get hassled or be safe?


If you are on a tour it may make you feel safer to go sightseeing with another couple or male, however, if the following advice is followed you will not get hassled and be just as safe (or safer) as in any town in the UK. Common sense should always prevail ..

VERY IMPORTANT: DRESS
Though Moroccans are advancing fast, they are still for the most part a very traditional nation. This is clearly reflected in their dress. As tourists, it would be wisest to pay attention to your own dress as what you wear could offend locals or cause harassment. Legs and shoulders are considered to be 'private body parts' in most parts of morocco, and men and woman should do their utmost to keep these areas covered. Woman are generally covered from wrist to ankle and men are covered elbow to below the knee. This sort of covering will be accepted in most areas of Morocco and woman not covered sufficiently will often get harassed.

It may be that some women in the cities will tend towards more modernized dress and don short-sleeved tops with knee lengths skirts, but it is not suggested that you follow this trend since these woman often get unwanted attention. Both sexes should stay away from sleeveless T-shirts, ordinary T-shirts (worn as underwear in Morocco) and shorts. They should also avoid tight clothing.


----------



## Duadua

My penny's worth, post 3 weeks in Morocco during last summer.

It is, I believe, both the biggest and safest adventure you can have in a motorhome today. It is clearly outwith any European experience you will ever get. It is after all both North African and Arabic. So you should expect some differences as Jim has said.

During our 3 weeks we saw some of the most amazing scenery we have ever seen in our motorhome. AND it was different every day! We found the people to be very friendly and warm to travellers / motorhomers.

The best bits for us were the remoter parts rather than the more touristy bits you can do in a weekend from Gatwick. i.e the Atlas mountains and the desert beat, for us, Marrakesh or the coast. 

You will need some confidence and a fair bit of knowledge to access the remoter parts.

As for the roads, yes it was the first question I put to Jim before going further with the idea and before going on to get in touch with Desert Detours. The roads are absolutely fine, in terms of road surface and width, and much easier than some coastal roads in northern Italy, the roads in the Lake District or the single track roads in the far north west of Scotland, all of which are possible and are used daily by buses and delivery lorries travelling in both directions. Biggest plus for travelling in Morocco would be that there are no dry stone walls to worry about re your rear overhang and much much less traffic than in southern England or central Europe, leading to an altogether, in my experience, very relaxing drive. 

I do not understand one of the stories above and do not wish to get involved.

But I can say that we owe many thanks to Jim above, for saying YES it is possible in an RV, and to Ray and Debbie of Desert Detours whose help and local knowledge and contacts made the trip so much more accessible and enjoyable, than we might have managed on our own.

My personal experience, for what it is worth, is that Desert Detours offer a hell of a lot, and I would have no hesitation in recommending them to any one. 

Duadua.


----------



## Scotjimland

kennyboy said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> What about the poor bloke and his group left by Ray in Morocco?
> No point then of paying for an "experienced" tour leader's knowledge and help really! I definitively would not pay over the odds for that sort of tour.
> 
> Ken


So why did you post this then.. ?

Quote: 
We have had the most fantastic time in Morocco, having Ray the guy from Detourer as our guide. he was absolutely brillant and took us to some magical places. We met loads of friendly people and we just loved the places we visited, so much so that we are doing it all again with Ray next year, to see all the things we missed this time. We can really recommend him but be prepared for an adventure!

UnQuote

http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-89085-.html#89085


----------



## olley

Hi if you read the MMM report there were a couple of issues that the writers weren't happy with. At the end of the tour I believe they said ray had already caught an earlier ferry leaving them in Morocco on there own.

Only telling you whats in the mag. personally if anything goes wrong when we are with him, I will borrow Johns great danes and let them have a leg each. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Olley 

Haven't read MMM so can't comment on the specifics .. 

At the end of a tour, some, like ourselves may stay on longer, others head off back early, some go in convoy with Ray, but as his Mog only does about 55 mph and it's Motorway much of the way back, the faster vans prefer to 'go it alone' so it's really a matter of choice.. 

Kennyboy obviously has an axe to grind with Ray.. two totally different posts, AFTER he was home ??


----------



## Detourer

Hi Olley.......

Do you mean the MMM article in this months issue....? Have not read it but it is not us........I think it is Blue Camel Tours.

But, like Jim says, many clients [often most] do their own thing on the last few days......many staying on in Morocco. Few exit at the same time as me although I pre-issue exit paperwork making later exit problem free and taking just a few moments......But I will make sure that you are attached to my tail next September :lol:

.


----------



## olley

Hi Jim I didn't buy the mag, its overpriced I just stood in smiths and read it, the writer did say they enjoyed it and maybe it was edited to highlight their issues, you can always sell more highlighting the bad points rather than the good.

Besides if your tour leader jumped on a calais ferry before you it wouldn't be an issue would it? so why should it make much difference in Morocco. Sounds to me like a good excuse to stay longer. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland

olley said:


> Hi Jim I didn't buy the mag, its overpriced I just stood in smiths and read it,


Don't ever say to me that Jocks are tight ... :lol: :lol: :lol: 
but they are more likely to nick it ... ... :wink:


----------



## asprn

kennyboy said:


> we just felt that people should know that all is not wonderful with you, speaking from experience


I've never met Ray or you, and know nothing about your issue so can speak entirely neutrally and without knowledge.

Speaking as one of the people you feel should know all is not wonderful with Ray, I always find veiled and smoky comments irritating and unhelpful. All they generally do is discredit the person making them; this case is no different. If you've got something to say, say it openly and reasonably. If not, don't use nods and winks - they don't work.

Dougie.


----------



## olley

ScotJimland said:


> Don't ever say to me that Jocks are tight ... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> but they are more likely to nick it ... ... :wink:


Its me scottish blood, my great grandfather was a scott.

Olley


----------



## Detourer

Thing is Olley that as far as I am aware few, if any, tours by the various companies end in Ceuta, or wherever the tour started....i.e. could be Tangier. Blue Camel end in Agadir, we end in Essaouira. This is because as Jim points out that the ongoing is via boring Motorway. Many clients in fact take-off on the motorway and exit Morocco _before_ ourselves. I have had tours when the entire group stay on longer [we issue open ended tickets].

Of course, some do not read, listen, understand or ask......Then.... :roll: .

PS What Great Danes 8O


----------



## Duadua

As Ray said: "Many clients in fact take-off on the motorway"

Yep that's absolutely true.

It is the first and only time I have been stopped for speeding (in the motorhome that is) in any country, including the UK. I was stopped however by a very friendly policeman, it must be said, and yes we were probably travelling.

To save personnel and to be able to work both sides of the motorway back to Tangier, the police, with their vehicle, park in the central reservation between the carraigeways, helped if there is a joining gap obviously between the carraigeways. This way one pair of policeman and 1 car squeezed in between the carraigeways can monitor and work both sides of the motorway at the same time from the central position.

Being stopped was great fun as it happened, after the intitial "Oh God, I didn't expect to see a policeman flagging us down in the middle of the motorway, followed by, who and where was someone hidden how far back with a radar gun followed by I wonder what speed they clocked me doing?"

They simply walked out into the middle of our carriageway and flagged me down for a chat on the hard shoulder. Very cops and robbers like. Anyway he asked if I knew what speed I should have been travelling at and what speed etc was I travelling at. I _confessed_ I thought the limit for cars and our motorhome were the same! He was happy with that, pointed out that I was wrong however and stopped the traffic again to let me on my way, without a further ticking off or fine or whatever.

Fantastic service. I kept to the speed limit for the rest of the day. Don't ask, I can't remember what the limit was supposed to be, but clearly 80 mph or so was way too much, even when the motorway was dry and leading straight ahead with little traffic etc etc. We saw many more examples of the centrally positioned policemen and got better at spotting the radar holding team members 2 kms before in the shadows (literally, well it was quite hot)

As I said lovely police in Morocco but don't be tempted to speed on the only motorway after the more leisurely drive around all the other roads.

Other Moroccan police stories:

Whenever wishing to turn left at a policed junction onto a minor road the police would stop the traffic for us to pass without our having to pause.

If we asked directions from a policeman on the way into a place at the end of the day, we would be stopped by the same policeman for a chat and a hand shake on the way out, asking if we had enjoyed our stay and did we visit so and so etc.

Fantastic country, fantastic people and what a service the policeman provide for tourists.

Duadua


----------



## artona

Hi

_"Oh God_ I am so relieved you did not proclaim "Oh Mohammed", you might have been the reciprient of on the spot whipping

stew


----------



## Duadua

Stew

Tricky one that.

It did occur to me, when writing it up, that perhaps in the context of the destination I should have written Oh ***, as I no longer have any idea what is ok or not ok to say, write or even think anymore, except in the company of a very few close friends.

What I do know however is that someone somewhere will have a view, be an expert, might object, and or might take offence etc. etc. and as you correctly point out, even worse still, get a whipping perhaps.

It seems it is no longer what you had in mind or did or said to someone who understood what you had in mind or did or said but what someone else entirely unconnected has in mind to make of what you had in mind or did or said?

Best wishes 

Duadua

PS I think I exaggerated the speed in the rose tinted and misty memory above. Probably around 70 rather than 80, but nevertheless probably 20 or so over.


----------



## kennyboy

Obviously things need clearing up here.
Yes I wrote that we had a wonderful time in Morocco. That was in Oct 2005 when we went with GB Privilege with Ray as a tour guide, paid by GB Privilege. We had a good time even if some people did not, remember Ruby and Brian Ray? They complained bitterly to GB Privilege and we were asked by Ray to tell GB that the trip was good so he could stay as a guide. We did as he asked but I think he only did one more trip with GB after more complaints from clients (January 2006 trip)
At the end of the Moroccan trip, Ray offered some of us a return trip which he would tailor to our requirements. 2 of us did accept and were really looking forward to it.
After an exchange of emails, Ray told us that all was in place, ferry tickets booked and the route all done. We were very surprised when he went to buy the ferry tickets the night before the crossing and the bigger surprise was the price! We all had to pay nearly 200 euros more.
We should have realised then that all would not be wonderful but we had no choice but to carry on.
Two thirds of the trip were a repeat of the previous year and that was not what we were promised. 
On our way home, Ray told us to get going which we did. We got a phone call by one couple telling us that they had broken down. We offered to turn round as my wife speaks French and as we know, Ray does not speak French nor Arabic. Luckily Ray had managed to ring Hassan, his excellent guide, who had arranged for a garage to do the repairs. We carried on to the border, called again and were told to cross over. We did, waited some more and then realised, surprise surprise, that our ferry ticket was only good for the ferry company it was issued by. (When travelling with GB our ticket was good for all companies). After waiting for the right ferry (over 3 hours) we then waited in the hotel car park we had all met at the start. Ray never bothered to stop to say goodbye and that left a very bitter taste in our mouths.
This is why I would want to tell people that they need to check very carefully what is offered to them in any tour. Ray knows Morocco very well and for first-timers it can be a very good experience. He just was too complacent with us and did not bother to see if we were happy with his services. After all people pay very good money for his holidays and should expect the best, something we did not get the second time we travelled with him.
Now this is the last I shall write on this matter, I am sorry if I have upset any of Ray's mates and I do hope that it is clear enough for everyone to understand!

Ken

I have not given the names of the other couples involved in the second trip as they can tell their own story if they feel like it.


----------



## mota-oma

> ....are you refering to the tour you were on when you [and another] continued out of Morocco on the last day, leaving a broken down fellow travellers vehicle on the Motorway.....


Ray, I would like to voice my disappointment at you writing comments, like the above, when you did not have the courtesy to reply to my e-mail of 13 months ago.

You, and the others concerned, know that we did NOT leave our fellow travellers stranded on the motorway - we had already left the site beforehand _on your instructions_....so why did you write this untruth ?

I am not going to repeat what happened, that has already been stated, but would just like to add that when the other motorhomers had their 'mishap', they could not contact you on either of your contact numbers, so they phoned me instead. I spent the rest of the day in contact with them, AFTER being told NOT TO RETURN to help.

I would also like to take this opportunity to say that both my husband and I regarded you, and your family, as friends, after knowing and working with you personally for over 5 years (and as a customer for 2). We therefore felt very let down that you did not value our friendship or custom enough to stop for 5 minutes, as you passed by, to check that everything was ok and to say goodbye. I know it had been a long day for all of us, we had waited hours at the border for you and again at Ceuta, BUT checking on your customers plays a very big part in good business acumen and after all, we were customers.

We will never forget the two trips we did with you, you certainly showed us ' the real Morocco', and for this we thank you. It was just a great shame that the trip had to end like this.

I think I have been very fair and honest in this and just want to have the correct facts stated.

Mary


----------



## asprn

Duadua said:


> ..even worse still, get a whipping perhaps.


Oh, it's not as bad as it's made out to be. :wink:

Dougie.


----------



## kennyboy

Thanks Mary for confirming our side of this sorry story.
We definitively were NOT the bad guys in all this.
Ken


----------



## Scotjimland

Mods.. 

My post has been hijacked .. can it please stay on topic !!


----------



## kennyboy

Sorry about that. It should really have been posted to "Questions to ask when booking a motorhome tour" by Sandman but Ray did not reply to that one.

Ken


----------

